# Duane Allman-style Slide Guitar



## Frogee (Feb 17, 2009)

This one might interest some of you guys..Nice tone ..
Thanks Arlen Roth..

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/Lifestyle/Lessons/Lesson-Of-The-Day/duane-allman-slide-guitar/


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Gibson has a lot of stuff buried on there, thanks man.


----------

